# Sleeping Car Attendant on the Crescent



## StillSearching (Jul 20, 2011)

This past Saturday, I concluded a trip to DC on the Crescent. The entire time spent on the Crescent, from start to finish, was spectacular! The meals were good, the ride was good and the attendants were so helpful and pleasant to converse with. In particular, my sleeping car attendant (Archer), just made the entire return trip! If anyone is traveling on the Crescent soon and would be willing to pass a message to "Archer," should that attendant be on the particular route, I would be most appreciative.


----------



## NY Penn (Jul 20, 2011)

If you would like to, you can praise Archer to Amtrak.


----------



## StillSearching (Jul 20, 2011)

I did consider that option, but I think the attendant is more likely to get the message if I could arrange it another way.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 20, 2011)

It'll be more helpful for him if you let Amtrak know - they do keep track about such things.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 20, 2011)

Do both, call Amtrak and try to get a message to him via another rider.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll be on #20 (NOL - ALX) next week in a roomette. If Archer is on the train, I'll pass your message along, but do let Amtrak know that you think he did a great job as well.


----------

